# Tototal cold smoking newb



## mohole15 (May 23, 2015)

I want to start out by thanking anyone willing to take the time to talk to a total news like me.

I received an Amazen (sp) smoker tube as a gift.  I tried it to make smoked cheese and it was AMAZING.  Never knew cheese could taste like that. 

 I want to try to smoke some beef ribs.  I have a prehistoric gas grill with no temperature gauge.

Am I tempting the hand of fate?

Do I use the smoker tube for a few hours and then cook as I normally would, or is there a time formula?

Any help would really be appreciated.

Jason in Las Vegas


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2015)

Jason use it while cooking them just try to put it away from the heat as much as possible


----------

